# Medicine



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I totally understand that certain drugs are taboo in certain countries but my question is about oxocodone for chronic pain. When I lived in Argentina the normal MD was not able to prescribe it but an anesthesiologist was. My US doctor gave me a written prescription to take with me. Can someone tell me what the norm is in Portugal. Many thanks. (I have all of my files and scans if they are necessary)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you're already here in Portugal the easiest solution is probably to go along to a Pharmacist show them your US prescription & scans etc & ask if they can supply you & if they can't, can they tell you where to go & who to see?

If you're not yet here, contact the Portuguese Embassy or High Commission & enquire there.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

cruizes said:


> I totally understand that certain drugs are taboo in certain countries but my question is about oxocodone for chronic pain. When I lived in Argentina the normal MD was not able to prescribe it but an anesthesiologist was. My US doctor gave me a written prescription to take with me. Can someone tell me what the norm is in Portugal. Many thanks. (I have all of my files and scans if they are necessary)


According to Google translate's version of a pharmaceutical company's site, prescription drugs (abbreviated as MSRM):
_MSRM can only be dispensed at the pharmacy upon presentation of the prescription issued by professionals duly qualified to prescribe medications, these being doctors, dentists and dentists._ It also says now all prescriptions are electronic.

According to Infarmed, oxycodone is available as a 'MSRM Especial'. It's listed in the same table as cocaine, heroin and morphine. No surprise there. Seems to me to get a prescription you must convince a doctor you need it.


----------

